# Can we change ourselves?



## WaywardNowHome (Mar 22, 2009)

After some recent ponderings, I've come across a question that I've wondered many times before yet never really had answered.

Assume that one is a believer and has been regenerated by the Holy Spirit. As far as I know, this means that the believer is now able to choose to obey or disobey God's commandments at every turn, whereas prior to regeneration they had no choice because they only loved sin. If this is correct, then can believers voluntarily change themselves (i.e., alter their behavior) in order to be more holy and righteous?

Here's an example. Suppose that, prior to salvation, I've been struggling with forgiving others and I tend to hold grudges. By the grace of God, I now have eternal life yet still struggle with this sin. Is it in my ability to work and change this aspect of my character? Or is it entirely up to God and His grace to monegistically work change and righteousness into my life?


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 23, 2009)

Remember Joel, we do not give in to the flesh when we _walk by the Spirit_ (Gal. 5:16). So, while in one sense we choose to conform to Christ and not submit ourselves to the yolk of sin, we do so because of God's grace and power over sin. 

We must not think that since "we have been saved" we can depend on ourselves to be holy. It is the Lord Almighty who makes us holy because He clothes us with Christ. Instead, a better statement would be that since we have been saved we can depend on the Lord to not tempt us more than we bear. And just try to consider what we can bear with the strength of Lord! 

We are _wholly dependent_ on Him in _choosing_ to follow the commands of God.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 23, 2009)

Gal 3:2 *Let me ask you only this: Did you receive the Spirit by works of the law or by hearing with faith? 3Are you so foolish? Having begun by the Spirit, are you now being perfected by the flesh?*

You are justified, sanctified, and glorified by Christ Jesus...not a decision you make on your behalf. God *will get all* the glory.


----------



## Tim (Mar 23, 2009)

I understand that, theologically speaking, while justification is _monergistic_, sanctification (what you are talking about) is _synergistic_.

I'm not sure that I could readily demonstrate a solid scriptural case for this. Perhaps someone else who has done a study on this could help with some scripture passages?


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 23, 2009)

The Scriptures describe our actions as fruit and we cannot grow the fruit. Growth is God's work and he works independently of our will. We are told that CULTIVATION is our responsibility. Prayer, Bible reading, worship, taking the sacraments, godly fellowship (the disciplines) are the means by which we are transformed.

Psalm 119:9 How can a young man keep his way pure?
By guarding it according to your word.
10 With my whole heart I seek you;
let me not wander from your commandments!
11* I have stored up your word in my heart,
that I might not sin against you.*

This passage clearly tells us that meditating on God's Word changes us.

So don't think in terms of changing yourself but in terms of cultivation so that change (growth) can be increased and maintained.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 23, 2009)

If God has changed our nature, and He has via regeneration, then we (in the power of the Spirit) can and should pursue changes in our thoughts and actions that conform us more and more to the image of Christ. Scripture says on one hand God is conforming us, and on the other, we are to work out our salvation in fear and trembling.


----------



## Scott1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Good, thoughtful questions.



WaywardNowHome said:


> After some recent ponderings, I've come across a question that I've wondered many times before yet never really had answered.
> 
> Assume that one is a believer and has been regenerated by the Holy Spirit. As far as I know, this means that the believer is now able to choose to obey or disobey God's commandments at every turn,
> yes
> ...





> Westminster Confession of Faith
> 
> Chapter XIII
> Of Sanctification
> ...





> Scripture proofs
> 
> [1] 1CO 6:11 And such were some of you: but ye are washed, but ye are sanctified, but ye are justified in the name of the Lord Jesus, and by the Spirit of our God. ACT 20:32 And now, brethren, I commend you to God, and to the word of his grace, which is able to build you up, and to give you an inheritance among all them which are sanctified. PHI 3:10 That I may know him, and the power of his resurrection, and the fellowship of his sufferings, being made conformable unto his death; ROM 6:5 For if we have been planted together in the likeness of his death, we shall be also in the likeness of his resurrection: 6 Knowing this, that our old man is crucified with him, that the body of sin might be destroyed, that henceforth we should not serve sin.
> 
> ...


----------



## WaywardNowHome (Mar 23, 2009)

You've all brought up great points and I think I'm starting to understand the nature of sanctification better. Bob, I've read so much about fruit and growth and related terms in Scripture but, for some reason, it finally makes a lot more sense after you described it in that way.

So I guess sanctification is indeed synergistic in that the believer does all the cultivating but, in the end, God gets all the glory because He is the one who determines the growth. I like that. Praise God.


----------

